# Wildlife in a comic setting



## VGmaster9 (Jan 25, 2013)

If a comic's world would be completely inhabited by anthros, what do you think the wildlife for it could be like? For one, it would be bland to just have existing animals since furries in the comic's setting are just anthro versions of those animals. What would be a better idea is to have fictionally made animals that would be different from all the species of intelligent inhabitants. Does anyone think this way too?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 25, 2013)

Of course it makes sense to create new species for 'animals'. There should still be some that bear resemblance to the 'people', though.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 25, 2013)

Of course, just not to the point to them looking alien so much. You'd need to come up with custom-made mammals, reptiles, birds, etc.


----------

